# Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Hallo zusammen!

Für eine Wasserkühlung kann man ja auch destilliertes Wasser vom Baumarkt nehmen, oder? Wieviel würde ich da denn in etwa benötigen, um mit einem 420/360er Radiator eine CPU und GPU zu kühlen? Der AGB ist ein 250er...


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2012)

1-1 1/2 L normalerweise. Aber vergiss bitte den Wasserzusatz nicht (InnoProtect kann ich empfehlen). Sonst hast du in kürzester Zeit Algenwuchs im System.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Danke!

Würde sich eine Woche ohne Zusatz ausgehen?

Hatte mal gelesen, dass Biobefall bei destilliertem Wasser eigentlich nicht (so schnell) vorkommen kann und man es auch ohne Zusatz nutzen könne, war das eine Falsch-Information?


----------



## <BaSh> (2. März 2012)

Equilibrium schrieb:
			
		

> 1-1 1/2 L normalerweise. Aber vergiss bitte den Wasserzusatz nicht (InnoProtect kann ich empfehlen). Sonst hast du in kürzester Zeit Algenwuchs im System.



Falsch!
Destilliertes Wasser alleine reicht für einen reinen Kupferkreislauf aus.
Zum Thema Algen gibt es hier einige Spezialisten die das widerlegeb können.


----------



## Malkolm (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Sonst hast du in kürzester Zeit Algenwuchs im System.



Unfug. Algenwuchs ist nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Eine komplette Füllung deines Systems wird (600 +- 100)ml Flüssigkeit benötigen. Da es im Baumarkt aber meist die günstigen 2,5l bzw. 5l Kanister gibt, bist du damit auf der sicheren Seite auch für weitere Nachfüllungen.
Wasserzusatz ist empfehlenswert als Korrosionsschutz, und wird bei Einsatz von Alu-Komponenten zwingend benötigt. Bei einem reinen Kupfer-System ist es nicht zwingend notwendig. Wenn du aber sowieso im Baumarkt bist kauf gleich eine Flasche G48 (KFZ-Kühlflüssigkeit) mit und nutze das als Korrosionsschutz im Verhältnis 1:20 (höhere Konzentrationen brauchst du nicht, es soll ja keine Frostschutzwirkung haben).


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Danke! 

Habe folgende Komponenten, der Radiator ist vermutlich Alu - dh ich brauch einen Zusatz, oder?

CPU: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Full-CU
GPU: Aquacomputer aquagrafx GTX580
Radiator: Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360

Dann kann ich das G48 als Zusatz verwenden?


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2012)

Ich beziehe mich da auf eigene Erfahrungen und die haben mich eines besseren belehrt. Es kann gar nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass Mikroben und Sauerstoff in das System gelangen. Die Wärme erledigt dann den Rest.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Ok, dann werd ich mal das G48 dazuschütten... Eine Frage noch zur Befüllung - hab mich da mal eingelesen, aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch Tipps:

1. Wasserkühlung komplett ins Gehäuse einbauen und alles fixieren
2. ATX-Überbrückungsstecker ans Netzteil 
3. Pumpe ans Netzteil (falls notwendig z.b noch ein Laufwerk)
4. Ausgleichsbehälter aufmachen und geöffnet lassen
5. Wasser in den Ausgleichsbehälter
6. Pumpe anschalten, bis Ausgleichsbehälter fast leer ist, dann Pumpe ausschalten
7. Wasser nachfüllen
8. 6+7 so lange wiederholen, bis Kreislauf voll intakt ist

Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## Research (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

G48 ist als Sondermüll zu behandeln (Giftig). Wenn du also welches einsetzt solltest du dir im klaren sein das Basteln, Umbauen, ausbauen... mit Problemen behaftet sind. Fast alle WaKü-Zusätze sind biologisch unbedenklich und einfach im Abfluss zu beseitigen.

Bei meinem Phobya 42er waren es 600ml. Mein 200er hat 230ml geschluckt. Die Schläuche musst du selber ausrechnen. Es ist aber besser immer etwas zu viel zu haben. 1,5L sollten reichen.

Edit: Rechnen hilft nur beim Einkaufen, Jetzt heißt es füllen, füllen, füllen. Mach ich mit meiner eigenen demnächst.
Erst die Pumpe anschmeißen wenn aufgefüllt wurde. Sonst könnte sie durchbrennen.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

ok, um die richtige entsorgung würde ich mich schon kümmern, aber danke für den hinweis!

stimmt meine obige aufstellung der befüllung in etwa?


----------



## Uter (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*



nitg schrieb:


> Habe folgende Komponenten, der Radiator ist vermutlich Alu - dh ich brauch einen Zusatz, oder?


Nö, ist Kupfer bzw. Messing. Falls du einen Zusatz nutzen willst, dann sei dir der Nachteile bewusst:
- Kosten
- meist Sondermüll
- teilweise Ausflockungen
Der letzte Punkt lässt sich mit guten Zusätzen vermeiden.



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich da auf eigene Erfahrungen  und die haben mich eines besseren belehrt. Es kann gar nicht  ausgeschlossen werden, dass Mikroben und Sauerstoff in das System  gelangen. Die Wärme erledigt dann den Rest.


Mikroben und Sauerstoff sind in jedem System. Trotzdem gibt es keinen mir bekannten Fall von dest. Wasser, bei dem es Algen gab, nachdem alles gut gesäubert wurde. Klassische Algen werden dann sicher nicht wachsen. Was u.U. möglich wäre sind so genannte Blaualgen. Ich persönlich bezweifel aber selbst dies. Ich selbst nutze reines dest. Wasser und hatte noch nie Probleme. Häufig werden Kupferverbindungen fälschlicherweise als Algen bezeichnet, aber selbst die lassen sich vermeiden.


----------



## Research (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Nun, in meinen Radis waren Pflanzenreste (Tannennadel und Blütennabe) Das hätte Schimmel gegeben oä.. Und der überlebt und lebt fast überall.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Ok, also wäre mein CPU-Kühler (Heatkiller 3.0 Full-CU) eh Kupfer. Der Radiator ebenfalls. Und der Grafikkartenkühler aquagrafx ebenso, oder?

Dann könnte ich reines destilliertes Wasser verwenden?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

ja alles Kupfer oder eben Messing also reines dest. Wasser reicht.


----------



## Research (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Sollte reichen. Sind andere Teile im Kontakt mit dem Wasser? z.B. Anschlüsse? Sensoren?


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Gute Frage, habe einen Masterkleer Schlauch (schwarz, UV-aktiv) und folgende Anschlüsse:
Anschluss-Tüllen, gerändelt, versilbert
Ein- und Auslass-Adapter, vergoldet

Sollte dann eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Hi, 

mein System läuft nun schon seit einem Jahr nur mit dest. Wasser. Und ja, ich habe Algenbildung und das Wasser ist etwas trüber als normal. 
Mich stört das allerdings überhaupt nicht, da sich die Temperaturen nicht verschlechtert haben. 

Da spare ich mir lieber das Geld für die Zusätze, auch wenn G48 eine günstige Alternative sein mag.


----------



## Equilibrium (2. März 2012)

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

heißt das jetzt ich soll g48 nehmen oder nicht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Lass es weg und nehm einfaches destilliertes Wasser für paar € im 5Liter Kansiter.
Ich benutze auch nur dest. Wasser und und habe keine Probs.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

ok danke für die antworten!

hat noch wer einen tipp fürs befüllen? wenn ich alles fix und fertig eingebaut hab, muss ich dann irgendwas unter den ausgleichsbehälter oder pumpe tun, weil da was raustropfen könnte?


----------



## <BaSh> (2. März 2012)

Ich habe unter dem Agb Anschlüssen sowie rund um die Anschlüsse der Pumpe einiges an Haushaltspapier. Auch ein Handtuch liegt immer bereit


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Also ich mach immer den Ausgleichbehälter voll schalt die Pumpe ein und Füll dann dauernd nach (ohne ein ausschalten der Pumpe) bis nix mehr aus dem AGB weg geht, dann AGB ziemlich voll zu machen und eventuell noch auf jede Seite kippen. Und wenn alles dicht ist kannst den PC starten.
Tücher kannst du überall dort hinmachen wo unter einen Anschluss wasserempfindliche Teile sind.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

ok danke euch!

und wenn ich jetzt alles geschlossen habe, spricht dann was dagegen, den pc zu kippen oder auf den kopf zu stellen? oder könnte da was ausrinnen?

wenn ich den kreislauf voll-fülle, wäre danach noch ein transport per auto möglich?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Nein wo sollte was rausrinnen musst nuzr aufpassen das die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.
Ja kannst transportieren solltest aber schnelle Kurven und große Bodenwellen meiden.


----------



## nitg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

danke! die pumpe zieht ja nur luft, wenn sie angeschalten ist, oder kann das anders auch passieren?

falls es passiert, reichts dann, wenn ich den entlüftungs-modus der pumpe starte und gleichzeitig wieder wasser in den agb nachschütte?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Grundsätzlich sollte der AGB so positioniert sein das das Wasser was du einfüllst allein durch die Schwerkraft bis in die Pumpe läuft.
Wenn du das hast und der saugt bissl Luft ist es egal es sollte nur nicht länger sein.
Alles was er an Luft ansaugt kommt irgendwann eh wieder im AGB an deswegen solltest du die ersten paar Tage immer ein Auge auf dein Wasserstand werfen je nach große des Systems kanns schon bissl dauern bis alle Luft draußen ist.
Zum Entlüften kannst du den Entlüftungsmodus nehmen aber der ist auch keine Garantie das alles draußen ist wenn dein Durchfluss sehr hoch ist reist das Wasser eh sehr schnell alle Luft mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*



nitg schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Würde sich eine Woche ohne Zusatz ausgehen?



Vermutlich.
Ich bin jetzt bei ~7 Jahren (mit Wasserwechseln bei Umbaumaßnahmen -wenn auch nur 1-2 mal komplett-, aber auchmal 6-9 Monate am Stück) und noch scheint die "kürzeste Zeit", nach der Algen wachsen sollen, nicht verstrichen zu sein. 
(aber ich hatte auch schon mit Leuten zu tun, die von "neulich" sprachen und "vor 3 Jahren" meinten, da muss man flexibel sein)



> Hatte mal gelesen, dass Biobefall bei destilliertem Wasser eigentlich nicht (so schnell) vorkommen kann und man es auch ohne Zusatz nutzen könne, war das eine Falsch-Information?


 
Imho (siehe Guide) nicht.




nitg schrieb:


> Habe folgende Komponenten, der Radiator ist vermutlich Alu - dh ich brauch einen Zusatz, oder?



Der Radiator hat iirc Alulamellen, aber definitiv Kupferrohre. (Kammern könnten aus Messing sein)
Imho kein Zusatz nötig.


----------



## mmayr (3. März 2012)

Ich würde Innoprotect verwenden!
Allein die ganzen Anschlüsse sind nicht aus Kupfer! Somit hast du immer 2 unterschiedliche Metalle im Kreislauf!


----------



## baske (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*

Hallo,
ich habe mitlerweile gute Erfahrungen beim Befüllen gemacht, indem ich an der tiefsten Stelle im Kreislauf (bei mir der Radi) eine Möglichkeit zum Befüllen / Ablassen mittels Kugelhan geschaffen habe. Wenn ich befülle dann schließe ich hier einen langen Schlauch mit Trichter an. Platziere den Trichter als höchsten Punkt (über den PC gehalten) und lasse dann das Wasser (auch bei mir ohne Zusatz) ins System laufen. Sieht auch lustig aus wenn das Wasser von unten in die Schläuche steigt . Der Schlauch muss immer mit Wasser gefüllt sein. Wenn das Wasser nicht nachläuft, kann ich bei mir den AGB leicht öffnen das die Luft aus dem System entweichen kann. Der AGB ist bei mir allerdings auch sehr weit oben, so dass ich stressfrei ein fast volles System bekomme. Den Rest dann wie gehabt mit Ein- und Ausschalten der Pumpe und nachfüllen des AGB. 

Grüsse
baske


----------



## Uter (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wieviel (destilliertes) Wasser für CPU+GPU?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe Algenbildung und das Wasser ist etwas trüber als normal.


Bilder wären nett. 



mmayr schrieb:


> Allein die ganzen Anschlüsse sind nicht aus Kupfer! Somit hast du immer 2 unterschiedliche Metalle im Kreislauf!


 Die Anschlüsse sind normal aus vernickeltem Messing. Nickel passiviert ausreichend dicht. Selbst wenn es sich lösen würde, dann wär die Funktion immernoch uneingeschränkt.


----------

